# Shadowing and Employment



## jgaither28 (May 5, 2010)

I am seeking a shadowing experience or employment opportunity. I am in the state of North Carolina and I am looking in the Hickory, Winston, Charlotte, and Huntersville areas. If any one knows of any opportunities avaliable, I would surely appreciate it. My email address is jgaither01@yahoo.com. Thanks for your time.


----------



## klonon (May 6, 2010)

Look on Craigslist, there are always postings in the Charlotte, W-S area, I have seen a few this week. I am also looking in the Hickory area so I will keep my eyes open. Good Luck!


----------

